# Cowboy Boot Repair



## High Desert (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a pair of 20+ year old Tony Llama boots that I need re-soled. Any recommendations along the Wasatch Front?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There used to be a guy in American fork who did mine a few times just off main street. Dont know if he is still there (near where the old Coast to Coast was).


-DallanC


----------



## horkingmidget (Jan 8, 2015)

Lucky Sole Shoe Repair in Lehi

https://plus.google.com/116571287271431994028/about?gl=us&hl=en


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Jack's Shoe Repair in Ogden if your a little farther north. Does good work and the price is good.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Village Shoemaker in Orem (Center And State). I've used them before and was pleased with the outcome.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> There used to be a guy in American fork who did mine a few times just off main street. Dont know if he is still there (near where the old Coast to Coast was).
> 
> -DallanC


 He retired quite a while ago. Haven't found a good one to replace him.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Gogo's shoe & boots in West Jordan. I'm assuming they still re-sole boots.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

tom brough in layton. does everything. contact at the old reams store on mainstreet.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> tom brough in layton. does everything. contact at the old reams store on mainstreet.


Yup, Tom is really good!


----------

